# Laquer and wax



## 4reel (Apr 13, 2007)

I use a spray on lacquer that dries rapidly, says 30 minutes on the can. I have had good results as for polish, I then put Renisannce wax on and I get a duller finish. The question is has anyone else had a bad reaction with Lacquer and Renisannce wax or do you think I am putting the wax on to soon. Should I wait a week?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 13, 2007)

Dave, I use Deft lacquer often.  I don't attempt to do anything to the finish until it has cured for at least a week.  Others don't wait that long, but it works for me.  YMMV


----------



## Stevej72 (Apr 13, 2007)

I did my first pen with Deft last weekend and waited three days before applying the Ren Wax.  Didn't have any problems.


----------



## jeffj13 (Apr 13, 2007)

I use lacquer exclusively and usually wait a week before I rub it out.  I don't use wax, but I would think the same time frame would apply to wax.

That being said, lacguer provides such a nice finish, I think putting anything on top of it would not be an improvement.

jeff


----------



## Tea Clipper (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that waits a week.  I use Enduro not Deft, but I still feel a week is good.  I know from experience that 1 day is not enough and 3 days is pushing it but 5-7 days is just right for me.  YMMV.


----------



## edman2 (Apr 14, 2007)

For those who use lacquer - semi gloss or high gloss? I'm going to try some this weekend.


----------



## LanceD (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edman2_
> <br />For those who use lacquer - semi gloss or high gloss? I'm going to try some this weekend.



I use Deft gloss on lighter wood and Semi gloss on darker wood.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 14, 2007)

I recommend that you use gloss due to it's higher solids content.  Also, you can knock down gloss lacquer to a semi-gloss appearance, but no amount of buffing will turn semi-gloss lacquer into a high gloss.


----------



## jeffj13 (Apr 14, 2007)

I always use gloss for two reasons.  

1.  To make semi-gloss and satin, they add flatteners that obscure the clarity of the finish.

2.  I can rub it out a gloss finish to satin or semi-gloss if I want.

jeff


----------



## edman2 (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks guys. I don't want to hi-jack this thread so I think I've got what I needed to know. I appreaciate the info about waiting several days before I use wax. That's good to know.


----------



## 4reel (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for hte info, you didn't highjack his thread info is info for us all. I think I will make a pen this aft and not put anything on it except lacquer until next week. I put renisance on for a wax feel versus the lacquer and it helps avoid finger prints. But, as you can see, this thread thinks that may not be right and the only way to find out is to do it differently.


----------



## arioux (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi,

Ren Wax contain petroleum byproduct so applying it over unharden lacquer is looking for trouble.  5 days looks right to me.

Alfred


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 15, 2007)

I use anywhere from two to four coats of Deft high gloss spray laquer with 4 to 12 hours between coats. Each coat is resanded with the two finest grades of Micro Mesh. After the last coat has dried (cured?) for, at least, four hours, I apply Top of the Line Trade Secret Wax and then polish with my trusty hunk of wool blanket. Works for me.


----------



## hanau (Apr 17, 2007)

i must be the only one who waits 15 mins between coats and hit it with steel wool between every coat except the last 2 coats.nice and smooth and shines


----------



## jeffj13 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hanau_
> <br />i must be the only one who waits 15 mins between coats and hit it with steel wool between every coat except the last 2 coats.nice and smooth and shines



No, you are not the only one who doesn't wait.  

My method is to spray three very light coats one minute apart.  I then wait an hour and repeat the process.  I do this 3 or 4 times until I feel I have enough lacquer on the pen.  I do not do any sanding between coats.  It is not necessary.  I then wait 5-7 days for the lacquer to cure and then rub out the finish.

jeff


----------



## 4reel (Apr 17, 2007)

Okay, I read in my Finewoodworking magazine for this month an article on Wax and it mentioned lacquer. The guys who have said wait at least 7 days are right on. The magazine even talked about 30 days if there were a lot of sovelents in the wax. That subject seems to be discussed completely. The next part has been on the application of Lacquer. Those pens that I did not ruin the finish on by waxing to soon were sprayed on the lathe every 30 minutes for at least 6 times using Watco lacquer spray. I polish down after about 4 and depending on the porosity of the wood I either used MM or if very pourous I used Steel wool 0000.  I have had real nice shines but I am not sure I have ever had the results some have had using CA and finishing with White ?? what ever that polish was. I need to try that.


----------



## huntersilver (Apr 17, 2007)

I have been using a product called wood turners magic, and only
wait a few minutes between coats.  I do get a great shine. 
However, I have found it best not to handle the finished blank for
a few days.[]


----------



## huntersilver (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is the link to turners magic.

www.woodwriteltd.com/turnmagi.htm 

You use it like a friction polish.  I also put
my DC hose next to the lathe to help with the
fumes.  Hope this helps[]


----------

